# Camping Spot near M1 around Northampton ?



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello All,

Does anyone know of any good wildcamping spots in any villages next to the M1 around the Northampton area. Just for one night as i head for the South Coast from North Yorkshire.

Thanks for your help.

Freddiebooks


----------



## Highwayman999 (May 14, 2009)

Hi Freddiebooks, this is my Patch, so never had to have the need to wildcamp etc on my doorstep.

Just thinking that I have seen some people use a large well screened layby just off the M1 Jct 16. Follow the A45 towards Daventry and after about a mile or so there is said layby on the right.

This layby, part of the older A45 before they straightened it out a bit, that the Holiday Inn Entrance is close too, and I'm guessing you could use there facilities for a beer or to stretch your legs etc.

http://www.holidayinn.co.uk/h/d/hi/...25/en/hotelsearchresults&rpb=hotel&start=null

The village of flore about another mile down the road, pub, small shop etc.

Hope this helps if not will try some other ideas.

Brad


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Meant to report back on your tip Highway sometime ago but it must have escaped my mind.

Thanks for the suggestion. I took you up on it and stayed there the day you posted it.

I'd recommend the layby in question on a weekend perhaps when the traffic isn't so busy. I parked up between two lorries at around 2am. I woke to rush hour traffic at around 7 am. Very noisy, but as i said, probably much quieter on a weekend. 

Stayed the following night at the CL in Gayton and enjoyed a cracking walk up the Grand Union Canal during the day. The CL was approx 200 yards from the main train line to i assume Birmingham. My word, every 10 mins the ground shook. Needless to say, i got a good nights sleep when i arrived at the Club Site in Brighton. 

Thanks again Highway.

Freddiebooks


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*stopover*

we have stayed in a layby just of junc 12 of m1 towards westoning
on the a5120 its very quiet and about 1m from m1


----------

